# מספר בניינים



## ahshav

ברור לי שמלמדים שיש בעברית בת-זמננו שבעה בניינים, אבל כמה יש באמת?

קראתי פה ושם דברים שונים אבל לא הצלחתי למצוא תאוריה כוללת במקום אחד, אבל לי נראה שאולי יש היום שנים-עשר בניינים, רוב המקרים האלו מוסברים לרוב ע"י שורשים בעלי ארבע אותיות (ששניים מהם כמעט ותמיד זהים במשמעותם). להלן הנוספים על השבעה:

בניין נתפעל (המשנאי), נמצא כיום בשימוש רב בלשון צבאית, אך המשמעות היא די זהה לבניין התפעל - דוג': נתקבל, נתחדש (בעבר) וכו

בניין שִפְעֵל - דוג': שדרג, שכתב, שחרר, שעבד
בניין הִשְתפְעֵל  - דוג':השתדרג, השתעבד, השתחרר
בניין שֻפְעל  - דוג': שֻחרר, שֻכתב, שֻדרג
בניין תִפעל - דוג': תִפעל, תִחזק, תִרגם, תִקשר

אני לא חושב שאני באמת מחדש משהו, ולא מצאתי משהו בארכיון - מה דעתכם?​


----------



## ahshav

ואולי אפילו עוד אחד - אִפעל - כגון אבטח, אשרר, אכלס וכו


----------



## kopo

הסיבה שבעטיה חושבים שיש רק 7 בניינים היא כי אפשר לומר ששאר הבניינים הם פשוט דוגמאות הבניינים הרגילים, אך מוּטים משורשים מרובעים.

פעם אחת בשיחה עם אחד ממורי הערבית שלי, הוא הזכיר כי בשפות השמיות יש כמה תחיליות עיצוריות שמשמשות להחליף בניינים עומדים (intransitive) לבניינים יוצאים/גורמים (transitive/causative), וביניהם *א*, *ה*, ו-*שׁ*  (בערבית זה שווה ל-*س* sin). כנראה, בעברית התחילית העיקרית היא ה (בניין הפעיל), אבל השפה העברית גם ספגה את התחיליות האחרות בכמה מקומות (בתקופה המשנאית או לפני כן); בשפה המודרנית, השתמשו בכל התחיליות האפשריות כדי ליצור פעלים במִגוון משמעויות רחב.

אגב, ברשימה שאתה מציג, יש כמה פעלים אינם שייכים.
הפועל "לתרגם" הוא באמת בא משורש מרובע בבניין פיעל – אפילו בערבית ובארמית, הפועל הזה מופיע כשורש מרובע, ואין שום פעלים בשורש ג.ר.מ.
הפועל "לאשרר" הוא בא משורש "א.ש.ר." – וכאן יש לנו דוגמה לסוג נוסף של בניינים – הבניינים בעלי העיצורים המכופלים (פעלל).

ואפילו יכולים לומר שיש עוד תבנית: פעפע (דוג': לדקדק, לנענע, לנפנף).


----------



## ahshav

אז מה שאתה אומר זה שבעצם בחירת מספר הבניינים (7) הוא שרירותי, רק כלי לימודי, ושהמספר האמיתי יותר גבוה, אם לא בלתי-מוגבל בפוטנציאל?


----------



## kopo

ahshav said:


> אז מה שאתה אומר זה שבעצם בחירת מספר הבניינים (7) הוא שרירותי, רק כלי לימודי, ושהמספר האמיתי יותר גבוה, אם לא בלתי-מוגבל בפוטנציאל?



כן, הייתי מסכים שהיא שרירותית. אינני חושב שמספר הבניינים הוא אין-סופי , אבל כנראה, אם נכלול שימוש בתחיליות שבמקור אינן ילידיות לעברית, וגם נוסיף כיפול עיצורים או כיפול זוגות עיצורים, המספר יהיה די גבוה.

אגב, אני חושב שאין הגיוני לכלול את הצורות הסבילות ברשימת הבניינים. אין להן משמעויות עצמאיות; הן גרסותיהם הסבילות המדויקות של הבניינים העיקרים.

בתור השוואה, בערבית יש 10 בניינים רווחים (ועוד 5 נדירים שמופיעים רק פעם או פעמיים בשפה כולה) -- וזה *בלי *לספור את הצורות הסבילות הפנימיות (יש אחת לכל בניין).


----------



## ahshav

אילו תחיליות אינן ילידיות לעברית? יש כאלו בשבעת הבניינים ה"מקובלים"? ואינסופי זה הרבה יותר מעניין... אבל משום מה נראה כאילו בעברית מודרנית יש נטיית-יתר להסתמך לפעלים שהם או בבניין פיעל עצמו, או "על בסיס" פיעל - הבניינים המתחילים ב"ש" נלמדים היום כשורש בעל ארבע אותיות בבניין פיעל. זה לא בדיוק אותו נושא, אבל יש לך מושג למה בניין קל "ננטש"?

וכן שמתי לב שבערבית יש הרבה יותר בניינים, עם בינוני פועל ופעול בכל אחד - בלתי-אפשרי בעברית ולו רק בגלל צמדי הבניינים בעברית - פיעל/פועל, הפעיל/הופעל

בכל מקרה, מה שמתגלה לי יותר ויותר לאחרונה זה שהעברית היא שפה הרבה יותר מגוונת וגמישה ממה שמלמדים בביה"ס​


----------



## amikama

ahshav said:


> בניין נתפעל (המשנאי), נמצא כיום בשימוש רב בלשון צבאית, אך המשמעות היא די זהה לבניין התפעל - דוג': נתקבל, נתחדש (בעבר) וכו​



בשימוש רב בלשון צבאית? לא נראה לי. אני חושב שנתפעל נפוץ יותר בלשון רשמית או ספרותית.



> בניין שִפְעֵל - דוג': שדרג, שכתב, שחרר, שעבד
> בניין הִשְתפְעֵל  - דוג':השתדרג, השתעבד, השתחרר
> בניין שֻפְעל  - דוג': שֻחרר, שֻכתב, שֻדרג
> בניין תִפעל - דוג': תִפעל, תִחזק, תִרגם, תִקשר​


כל ה"בניינים" האלו הם בעצם גרסאות של שלושה בניינים הקרויים "הבניינים הכבדים" - פיעל, פועל והתפעל - שבכולם יש דגש חזק ב-ע' הפועל. הדגש החזק הוא בעצם הכפלה של עיצור (למשל שִׁלֵּם = שִׁלְלֵם, הִתְבַּטֵּל = הִתְבַּטְטֵל וכו'), ולכן קל יותר "לדחוף" שורשים מרובעים לתוך בניינים כבדים. זו גם הסיבה שאין גרסאות מרובעות בשאר הבניינים שאין להם דגש חזק (חוץ מחריג אחד - הִשְׂמְאִיל בבניין הפעיל).


----------



## origumi

amikama said:


> זו גם הסיבה שאין גרסאות מרובעות בשאר הבניינים שאין להם דגש חזק (חוץ מחריג אחד - הִשְׂמְאִיל בבניין הפעיל).


 
ישנם שורשים מחומשים בבניין פעל (או פעלעל אם תרצו) - למשל בספר איכה

רְאֵה ה' כִּי צַר לִי מֵעַי *חֳמַרְמָרוּ* נֶהְפַּךְ לִבִּי בְּקִרְבִּי

מצד שני, זה חריג במידה שניתן אולי לראות בזה יוצא מן הכלל ולא כלל​


----------



## dinji

כשלמדתי את לשון התנ״ך לימדו לי שמה שנשאר מביניין שיפעל הוא שריד משלב השפה עתיק יותר 
הביניינים שופעל והשתפעל הם לממש הרחבה היגיונית והכרחית מביניין שיפעל בלי קייום עצמאי
העיניין של שורשים בני ארבע עיצורים נדמה לי ששייך לשלב התפתחות הלשון שונה לגמרי​


----------



## ahshav

dinji said:


> כשלמדתי את לשון התנ״ך לימדו לי שמה שנשאר מביניין שיפעל הוא שריד משלב השפה עתיק יותר
> הביניינים שופעל והשתפעל הם לממש הרחבה היגיונית והכרחית מביניין שיפעל בלי קייום עצמאי
> העיניין של שורשים בני ארבע עיצורים נדמה לי ששייך לשלב התפתחות הלשון שונה לגמרי​



אני לא מספיק בקיא בהסטוריה של השפה העברית, אבל אם זה מדויק, אז שלישיית הבניינים (אן תת-בניינים) חזרה לשימוש פעיל.

המילה שדרוג, למשל, ברור כי יש קשר בינה למילה דרגה או דרג - והאות שי"ן אינה חלק בלתי נפרד מהשורש דר"ג - ויש מספר לא קטן של דוגמאות כאלו בשפה המודרנית

מעניין אם יש קשר בין הבניין הנמצא בשימוש כיום לבין הבניינים העתיקים - ואם כן, הקשר נגמר בשחזור אותיות הבניינים או גם במבחינת משמעותן - מישהו יודע?​


----------



## amikama

אני מביא לכם מאמר בוויקיפדיה העברית שעשוי לעניין כמה מכם.


----------

